# [SOLVED]XORG - intel(0): no kernel modesetting driver detect

## calif

Witam!

Zaktualizowałem Gentoo do ~x86.

Wygenerowałem nowy config (X -configure), a gdy go testuję wyskakuje coś takiego:

```
(EE) intel(0): no kernel modesetting driver detected
```

Odbieram to jako wiadomość, iż nie wkompilowalem razem z kernelem sterownika dla intela, ale używałem przy aktualizacji starego .config'a do kompilowania nowego kernela, a wtedy X działał.

Co mam wkompilować?

Co zaznaczyć?

Grafika:

Intel® GMA 950

Maks. 128 MB (współdzielona z pamięcią RAM).

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!Last edited by calif on Sat Jul 03, 2010 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## calif

@EDIT

Dodalem 

```
 [*] Enable modesetting on intel by default

```

I działa, jednak zacina się zaraz po uruchomieniu, nie wiem co mam podać, jakie pliki, logi?

Zacina się po uruchomieniu slim'a, nie da się nic wpisać, ani nawet zmienić "konsoli" przez alt+f#.

Pozdrawiam,

prosze o pomoc.

@EDIT2

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[    59.186] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    59.211] 

X.Org X Server 1.8.1.902 (1.8.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2010-06-21

[    59.221] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    59.224] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686 Gentoo

[    59.227] Current Operating System: Linux home 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Sun Jul 4 00:24:23 CEST 2010 i686

[    59.230] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[    59.234] Build Date: 03 July 2010  03:54:09AM

[    59.237]  

[    59.240] Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

[    59.243]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    59.250] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    59.260] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  4 00:57:58 2010

[    59.264] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[    59.267] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    59.270] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    59.274] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    59.274] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    59.274] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    59.275] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    59.275] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    59.275] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    59.275] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    59.275] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    59.275] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    59.275] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    59.275] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    59.275] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    59.276] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    59.276] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f6ea0

[    59.276] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    59.276]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    59.276]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[    59.276]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[    59.276]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[    59.319] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:144d:ca00 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[    59.319] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:144d:ca00 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

[    59.319] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    59.319] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    59.319] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    59.319] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    59.319] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    59.319] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    59.319] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    59.443] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    59.454] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.454]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    59.454]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    59.454]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    59.454] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    59.454] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    59.455] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    59.474] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.474]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.13.0

[    59.474]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    59.474]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    59.474] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    59.474] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    59.475] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    59.485] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.485]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    59.485]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    59.485]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    59.485] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    59.486] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    59.491] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.491]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.2.0

[    59.491]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    59.491] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    59.492] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    59.492] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    59.500] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.500]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    59.500]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    59.500] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    59.500] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    59.501] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    59.511] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.511]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    59.511]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    59.513] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    59.513] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    59.513] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    59.513] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    59.514] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.514]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 2.12.0

[    59.514]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    59.514]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    59.514] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

[    59.515] (--) using VT number 7

[    59.524] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

[    59.528] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    59.528] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

[    59.549] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    59.549] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    59.549] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

[    59.549] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

[    59.549] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    59.549] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    59.549] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    59.549] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    59.549] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

[    59.549] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

[    59.549] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    59.573] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

[    59.675] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    59.699] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: CPT  Model: 4c4  Serial#: 0

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 47

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 23  vert.: 14

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.571 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.336 greenY: 0.570

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.124   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): clock: 45.0 MHz   Image Size:  222 x 130 mm

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1104 h_blank_end 1200 h_border: 0

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 603  v_sync_end 609 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    59.813] (II) intel(0):  CPT

[    59.813] (II) intel(0):  CLAA102NA0A

[    59.813] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff000e14c40400000000

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    2f12010380170e780a50759258569227

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    1f505400000001010101010101010101

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    010101010101941100b0405819203020

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    3600de82000000190000000f00000000

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    0000000000206e050f00000000fe0043

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    505420202020202020202020000000fe

[    59.814] (II) intel(0):    00434c41413130324e41304120200042

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    59.814] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   45.00  1024 1072 1104 1200  600 603 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    59.815] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    59.815] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    59.815] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    59.815] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    59.815] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    59.893] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.893]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    59.893]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    59.893] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    59.894] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    59.894] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    59.894] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[    59.894] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    59.894] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[    59.894] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[    59.906] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    59.906] (II)         solid

[    59.906] (II)         copy

[    59.906] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    59.906] (II)         put_image

[    59.906] (II)         get_image

[    59.906] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    59.906] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    59.907] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    59.936] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    59.936] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    59.936] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    59.936] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[    59.936] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    59.936] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    59.937] (--) RandR disabled

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    59.937] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    60.120] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    60.120] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    60.121] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    60.121] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    60.121] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    60.121] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[    60.121] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    60.122] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

[    61.513] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    61.513] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    61.513] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    61.513] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.537] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.537]    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

[    61.537]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.537]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    61.537] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (9)

[    61.537] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    61.537] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.537] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    61.537] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    61.538] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    61.538] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    61.538] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    61.539] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.539] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.539]    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

[    61.539]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.539]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    61.539] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (9)

[    61.539] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    61.539] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.539] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    61.539] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    61.544] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    61.544] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    61.544] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    61.544] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.545] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.545]    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

[    61.545]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.545]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    61.545] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (9)

[    61.545] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    61.545] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.545] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    61.545] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    61.545] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    61.546] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    61.546] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    61.546] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    61.546] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    61.547] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.547] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.547]    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

[    61.547]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.547]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    61.547] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (9)

[    61.547] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    61.547] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.547] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    61.547] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    61.552] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[    61.552] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    61.552] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    61.553] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.553] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.553]    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

[    61.553]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.553]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    61.553] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (9)

[    61.553] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    61.553] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.553] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    61.553] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    61.554] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    61.554] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    61.563] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    61.563] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    61.563] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    61.564] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.564] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.564]    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

[    61.564]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.564]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    61.564] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (9)

[    61.564] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    61.564] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    61.564] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    61.564] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    61.565] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[    61.565] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    61.565] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    61.565] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    61.565] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    61.581] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    61.581]    compiled for 1.8.1.902, module version = 1.2.2

[    61.581]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    61.581]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    61.582] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2

[    61.582] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    61.592] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              1472 - 5472      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              1472 - 5472      end_of_the_skype_highlighting

[    61.592] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

[    61.592] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    61.592] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

[    61.592] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[    61.600] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    61.600] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    61.604] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    61.604] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    61.604] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    61.604] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    61.604] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    61.612] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    61.612] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    61.612] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

SOLVED!

Przekompilowałem xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-input-mouse i dodałem Option "AllowEmptyInpus" "False" do sekcji ServerLayout

----------

